# Red vs. B&W



## CaseyUndead (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay. i was planning on getting a chacoan, but the rest of my family is a little wierd about having a lizard that will take up so much room.. so we've reached a compromise that i'll get one that's a little bit smaller instead. So, it's a Red or a B&W. So, i want to take a little poll on which you think make better pets. Since I like them both, and their care is basically the same, i'm having a hard time choosing. If you vote, please also explain why.


----------



## dorton (Jan 17, 2008)

I would say b/w would be your best bet since size is an issue. Reds tend to get a little larger than a b/w. If you decision is based solely on looks, I say a nice looking red is hard to beat.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 17, 2008)

I voted Black and White. but if you can find a red as cool as this go for it!!!


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, temperament matters more to me than anything. Anyone have anything to say about how their temperaments compare?


----------



## COWHER (Jan 19, 2008)

From what I have seen they are both really chill tegus. I don't think there is much of a difference. the biggest factor in temperament between them would be the owner


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 19, 2008)

They are both argentines. I keep both reds (plural) and black and whites (plural) and dont see any difference between the two.


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 19, 2008)

get a red b/c i have one. lol if size is issue liek dorton said b/w are "generally" smaller, there are always exceptions to anything. but if u think about it, your getting a large lizard so whats an extra few inches. i was deciding between the 2 recently and went with a red b/c it was a lil older and the price was right. so that's what made my mind up


----------



## COWHER (Jan 19, 2008)

what do you like the look of better CaseyUndead?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 19, 2008)

You also have to realize that reds can have major shedding issues, which means they require a little more maintenance.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a Red and a B&W and a Chacoan and a Blue and Red cross.
The B&W sheds with no problems at all but my Red is a bugger when he sheds.It takes his body like 2 or 3 days then his tail about a week to 2 weeks later.
If you have the time to work with the Red to help him shed I say get a Red but if not get a B&W. :mrgreen: 

Brat!


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 19, 2008)

I love the way both look, really. The reds seem a little more exotic for some reason, though.. maybe it's because i don't see them as often. But B&W are a little cheaper, heh. Soooo... i just don't know. I could always get a second one somedayy. If there's no difference in how they act, then.. i still don't know. I'll look at more pics and try to decide which i like better.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 21, 2008)

I voted reds..they will always be my favorites.


----------



## olympus (Jan 21, 2008)

Get the black and white...


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

Yet it depends in the red I have seen gorgeous reds like I pictured above and Most on this site have awesome Reds Yet I have seen some that look like little piglets, and i hate that pink piglet look.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 21, 2008)

Not really sure what the point of this is. 6 inches doesn't make much difference between tegus. Chacoan, Reds, Blues, Black and Whites, they're all gonna need an 8x4x4 to be comfortable and if that's not an option, than neither is buying a tegu.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Not really sure what the point of this is. 6 inches doesn't make much difference between tegus. Chacoan, Reds, Blues, Black and Whites, they're all gonna need an 8x4x4 to be comfortable and if that's not an option, than neither is buying a tegu.



Very good point!!!


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 21, 2008)

Then... Why do i keep seeing people on this and other forums saying that they keep theirs in a 6 x 3 fine?... Seriously.. I don't think most people keeping tegus really go 100% with the 8x4 thing. I mean, if they aren't spending a whole lot of time getting them out every day and they're spending almost all of their time in there, then that's totally different.. but once it gets that big, i plan on having him out every day. Plus.. wouldn't that mean that if everyone totally followed the 8x4 rule that everyone keeping a pair would need an 8 x 8?

And on the varnyard website, even, it says 6 x 3 minimum. Other places put smaller minimums.. but i was planning on a 6x3(with a sort of "shelf" thing on some of it) and *lots* of out time.. but i thought that might be pushing it for one a little bigger, like a chacoan. Plus, getting one even just a little bit smaller makes my family feel better about it for some reason.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

thats cool. you do what you feel is ok and will keep the animal happy and healthy. I take mine out alot too in the summer he/she likes to lay on the window sill and soak up the sun lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 21, 2008)

A 6x3 would be fine for a female Chacoan/Extreme, it will not be big enough for a male though. They are almost twice the size of the females.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with AprilioRufo , when buying a tegu you should consider they need space.
A smaller tegu doesnt neccesarily need less space.
If space is a matter of concern you should consider buying a bearded dragon.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 22, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> I agree with AprilioRufo , when buying a tegu you should consider they need space.
> A smaller tegu doesnt neccesarily need less space.
> If space is a matter of concern you should consider buying a bearded dragon.



I do not agree with that statement, many people are limited to space and do not have a huge yard like I do, or as much room as many keepers do. I do not want to see a tegu cramed into a really small cage, but a smaller tegu will do just fine in a 3x6. I will also add, I am the one that started saying that tegus need a 4x8, but that is only based on if they are going to stay in the cage all day, eveyday. It would also be based on if it is a large adult male as well. An 8x4 will hold a pair rather nice, I guess this is why I stated this size.

I will bet that most tegu keepers do not even have a cage that large. 4ft x 8ft is a lot of space, and I don't think most people have one.

Another way to help with this would be to build an outdoor enclosure, that way on the nice days they can go outside and have more room to roam. Or even a tegu safe room that can be used to let them roam when they are out in your house.


----------



## Aranha (Jan 22, 2008)

I recommend b&w since they tend to be alittle calmer than reds but you never know what you'll wind up with. Some tegus are harder to tame than others but i love my b&w and soon getting a red


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 22, 2008)

As far as cage size goes, I stick with bobby's original plan as an 8x4x4. Tegu size is a crapshoot in b&w's as it is in reds. my red is about 24'' and my b&w is about 30 and he is bulk. I exercise my tegus regularly and have them in a 6x3x3. I'm going with a very large enclosure because I feel that free roam indoors is bad and doesn't happen. we all work and have responsibilities, and the hour long search for the 4ft long tegu that still manages to hide better than the 35cents in the couch, isn't factored in. apollo and venus are with me for 4-6 hours a day and it is not as easy as it sounds. I do woodworking in a one car garage and let them hang out in a open air enclosure to get sun, but I still feel that their main enclosure should be up to snuff. I guess a 6x3x3 would be ok for one, but between school, work, and other things that must get done, you are not going to spend as much time as you think.

Thanks for the backup snakehandler, but instead of a beardie, I would try another teiid, I'm actually looking into getting an amieva.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 22, 2008)

Also a golden teju can live in a much smaller space than a black and white or a red..


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 22, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> Also a golden teju can live in a much smaller space than a black and white or a red..



Very very very true and I feel that they have gotten a bad rap because a very few people have actually given them a chance. Thank god there's people like Kevin who actually give them a chance and enjoy them for what they are. I plan on getting a Columbian at some point but I want an amieva first.

Also if space is an issue get yourself a piece of paper, a mechanical pencil, a carpenter's pencil, some wood and screws, and start building a bed. Some support 2x4s in the middle of the tegu's cage doesn't bother them at all. I'm currently building a stand for my High Def TV to house something under it. I just haven't decided what animal would make a good display piece for visitors to see hanging out under the tv. Maybe the Amieva would enjoy it, or possibly something that would really enjoy some serious habitat. Something fairly active. Hmmm...


----------

